# Snack Ideas for First Grade Classroom



## equinurse (Apr 30, 2004)

Hello Again,

It has been a long time since I have been able to post(or view for that matter) and I am interested in setting up a suggested list of snacks for my daughters first grade classroom.

I mentioned to the teacher that I was concerned about snacks that I have seen in other classrooms and she was more than happy to have me write up some suggestions. So, now I am here asking you all for suggestions...We are a peanut free class.

Also, just wanted to pass along that our PTO has decided to go soda free and bottled water free for all of our events (my husband mentioned that I really know how to win friends! My first night of being PTO secretary no less.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Apple slices and cheese cubes
Graham crackers and apple sauce
Cream cheese mixed with a little bit of mild chunky salsa and crackers/veggie slices
Pretzels or pita slices and hummus
yogurt and grapes
popcorn and string cheese
mini muffins and dried banana slices
pirate or veggie bootie and strawberries
fruit kabobs and oatmeal cookies


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I was a Girl Scout leader for 6 years, and these are some snacks my troop enjoyed:

carrot sticks or baby carrots, with hummus
chips and salsa
cheese (like cheddar or monterey jack) and whole-grain crackers
trail mix of raisins, Cheerios, and chocolate chips
apples
oatmeal cookies (can be made very healthy with dried fruit, molasses or sorghum as the sweetener, and whole-wheat flour)
cantaloupe chunks and pretzels (these go well together, but some kids don't like cantaloupe, but almost everyone likes pretzels)
cherry tomatoes and cheese chunks
peanut butter (you could suggest sunflower-seed butter, if it's available in your area) on whole-grain crackers
granola bars

Quote:

our PTO has decided to go soda free and bottled water free for all of our events








Good news!


----------

